# Breeders around Austin TX



## Jwrobinett (Aug 3, 2013)

I am looking for WGSL breeders around Austin TX. I am willing to drive however long I need to. Thank you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

Rallhaus in Houston.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You can look at Germelhaus. Also Vom Tal Der Schatten in Whitesboro, Texas. 

Or if you want to drive to Oklahoma you can look into Tidmores Rising Star in McAlester. My Mayhem came from Cynthia Tidmore. Cynthia is also a personal friend. 

Love Austin! I adopted my Siamese from Austin Siamese Rescue.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I have heard of Nobleheim German shepherds as well


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jwrobinett (Aug 3, 2013)

I actually have been pretty involved with Cynthia but the litter I was going for just didn't work out. :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Sent you a PM


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Jwrobinett said:


> I am looking for WGSL breeders around Austin TX. I am willing to drive however long I need to. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Elite German Shepherds in Lockhart ...I believe is near Austin

All WGSL I believe.....

Elite German Shepherds - Home


SuperG


----------

